# Altima 1993 GXE bucking @ low RPM cold



## Mickoes (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello Everybody,

I'm a proud owner of a Nissan Altima 1993 GXE which is in near perfect condition. I have no rust and everything is working fine except a few electronic things that I will probably cover in another topic.

Basically, my problem is that when I'm not using the car for a few days the car is bucking and I have no power at all in the first gear at low rpm and backward. The car only stalled once when I was trying to leave my parking space (R->D->R->D, I have an automatic transmission).

The strange thing is that as soon as the engine reach 3,000, 4,000 RPM I have a sudden boost of performance even more than what I regularly have. The car will drive fine until the next stop. 10 minutes later, the problem will be solved until the next time I don't use my car for 3 or 4 days.

I don't have any mods on the car, yet. Also, I have added that injector cleaner fuel additive so I suspect that to be the problem but I'm not very sure. I owned the car recently so my fluids are top notch (+ I verify them often). It's also not that cold here, between 12 to 20*C and I have synthetic oil anyway. 

I really don't know what is the problem and I look forward to solve it. Any help is very appreciated


----------



## Mickoes (Apr 29, 2009)

Ahh snap... I just found that info when randomly browsing on this forum :


> SERVINCE INFORMATION FOR ctguy
> 
> Due to the introduction of contamination resistant "pintle-less" fuel injectors, Nissan no longer recommends using fuel injector cleaners in vehicles with injectors of this design. Use of fuel injector cleaner on these vehicles, while providing little cleaning benefit, may cause corrosion of the fuel injector coil and eventual failure of the injector. Do not use fuel injector cleaner on the models listed in the chart below or subsequent models with "pintle-less" injectors.
> 
> ...


Is there any ways that I can work around that or I just have to wait until the fuel additive wears off???


----------



## Mickoes (Apr 29, 2009)

Fixed, the problem was the catalytic converter.


----------



## mrrogers (May 17, 2010)

Hello Mickoes,

I have really needed this posting. My 97 Altima BUCKS at around 1500 rpm. I was thinking that it could be the catalytic converter being plugged up.

It runs great and then just shuts off and comes right back on like it has a bad miss in the wiring.

This happens at all speeds and all gears. When the rpm approaches 1500 is when this seems to start happening.

Do you think that it might be the catalytic converter? 
Thanks Don

-Obama 2012


----------



## Mickoes (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello,

After replacing the catalytic converter, the car started to buck again but with less intensity. I replaced the wires and everything was fixed after that.

Try doing a little maintenance on your car, it will cost you around $200 but it is worth it if you never did it. Doing that will also help you save gas (I was able to drive up to 10-20% more with the same amount of gas).

Also, since you have a newer model, you could try to get the computer readings. I think you have an OBD2 plug, so most garage will be able to read your computer. Actually, even if you have OBD1 like mine they can, but they won't get as many details.. meaning bigger error margin (the dealership told me to change the idle control valve..it wasn't the problem!).

Hope it helps!


----------

